
Opera Mini iPhone App Downloaded 1 Million Times On First Day In App Store - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/15/opera-mini-iphone-app/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
ZeroGravitas
I wonder

a) will this be reflected in a bump for Opera when Windows using iPhone owners
are presented with the EU browser choice ballot

b) will the popularity of Opera lead to it being promoted by Apple's own
"genius" algorithm based on what people similar to you have downloaded (or do
we suspect that they tweak the results by hand in order to "improve the
platform")

~~~
fierarul
Regarding a) I would say brand recognition sure helps.

Regarding b) I'm not so sure. "Genius" might start to recommend it, but I
would like to see how fast it will become a "staff pick".

------
davidedicillo
At least now we know how many geeks own an iPhone

